
Scientists Discover Potent Antibiotic - ghosh
http://www.wsj.com/articles/scientists-discover-new-antibiotic-a-potential-weapon-against-a-range-of-diseases-1420654892#b01g14t20w15
======
mrob
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8852487](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8852487)

